# change username



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

change it to scouser_jay if you dont mind, thanks


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

HAHAHA, when i saw the subject line i thought you wanted to hide the fact you're a scouser

wear it with pride fella


----------

